# nspluginwrapper in AMD64



## DeepDude (May 19, 2009)

Hey guys. I'm a very new FreeBSD user and fell under an nspluginwrapper error message while trying to install flashplayer for firefox3. I am on AMD Turion64x2 Laptop computer with AMD 64 bit FreeBSD-7.2-RELEASE installed.

To give a general summary of what I did, I went to www/linux-flashplugin9 and installed through port system along with www/nspluginwrapper. I also checked if I had emulators/linux_base-fc4 installed and I did. Following the handbook as directed. Next, I made sure the linprocfs is mounted manually and in the fstab: all in the working order until I received few of the errors below after the command nspluginwrapper -v -a -i.

The first error message I received was:



> /usr/local/lib/nspluginwrapper/i386/linux/npviewer.bin: error while loading shared libraries: libX11.so.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory



This was fixed by these two commands: 



> ldconfig -m /usr/local/lib
> ldconfig -m /compat/linux/usr/X11R6/lib



However, after running nspluginwrapper -a -v -i again I received this error message:



> *** NSPlugin Viewer  *** ERROR: libnss3.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory



I took a look in /usr/lib and to see that I did not have libnss3.so in the library. I googled for what may be the problem but found it short of any answers (probably also because of my inexperience in this). Also to add that none of the libnss3* are in my /usr/lib. I have also deinstalled www/linux-flashplugin9 and installed www/linuxflashplugin7, after reading 7 runs perfectly without tweaking according to some but with the similar message as above, I deinstalled 7 and installed 9.

If there is any solution to the problem or that there is a rightful place where I could be lead to, that'll be great. I apologize if the question was asked already.


----------



## SirDice (May 19, 2009)

Please post the output of 

```
# pkg_info | grep linux
```

I have a feeling you're missing a few linux-* ports. And you're probably better off with linux_base-f8 (or f10).


----------



## DeepDude (May 19, 2009)

Thank you for your response. This is the output of pkg_info | grep linux


```
# pkg_info | grep linux
linux-atk-1.9.1_2   Accessibility Toolkit, Linux/i386 binary
linux-cairo-1.0.2_1 Linux cairo binary
linux-expat-1.95.8_1 Linux/i386 binary port of Expat XML-parsing library
linux-flashplugin-9.0r159 Adobe Flash Player NPAPI Plugin
linux-fontconfig-2.2.3_8 Linux/i386 binary of Fontconfig
linux-gtk2-2.6.10_2 GTK+ library, version 2.X, Linux binary
linux-jpeg-6b.34_1  RPM of the JPEG lib
linux-pango-1.10.2_2 Linux pango binary
linux-png-1.2.8_3   RPM of the PNG lib
linux-tiff-3.7.1_1  TIFF library, Linux/i386 binary
linux-xorg-libs-6.8.2_6 Xorg libraries, linux binaries
linux_base-fc-4_14  Base set of packages needed in Linux mode (for i386/amd64)
```

And I will be installing linux_base-f8 or 10 shortly after I post this.


----------



## DeepDude (May 23, 2009)

I'm going to make an update. I was able to fix the issue by installing emulator/linux_base-f8/ and deinstalling and reinstalling linux-plugins7 and www/nspluginswrapper. I also did some few tweaking. Fortunately, I don't have to explain them, since I grabbed it from here. 

http://crnl.org/blog/2008/11/01/flash-9-for-freebsd-71

I'll change the status of the message to solved. 

Now on to other issue to work on. Thanks for you time guys.


----------

